

Introducing App Engine for Business  - grep
http://code.google.com/appengine/business/

======
chasingsparks
_App Engine for Business allows you to use SSL (Secure Sockets Layer) on your
own domain for all your App Engine applications, not just on the x.appspot.com
domain._

FINALLY!

------
ajg1977
This certainly doesn't seem like AppEngine for small businesses - $8 per user
(capped at $1k) per month seems like a heck of a lot if your service doesn't
require much in the way of processor/storage.

~~~
hello_moto
The $8/user does seem a lot for startups/small businesses. Maybe they are
focusing internal apps for enterprises.

If a company has more than 125 users, then per-user cost will be less than $8,
which probably is acceptable I suppose compare with all the infrastructure,
upgrade, vendor hassles.

~~~
X-Istence
From the page it sure sounds like they are just targeting internal apps for
now. They made a specific note about customer facing websites:

"You will also use App Engine for Business to run publicly accessible apps,
such as your company's website or service. We’re still working out the details
on pricing for that, so stay tuned."

So stay tuned!

------
timmorgan
_"SQL database support on App Engine gives enterprise developers access to the
full capabilities of a dedicated relational database, without the headache of
managing it."_

Wonder which RDBMS they will offer, MySQL?

------
koenbok
So... I'm not sure I get this. We built a webapp on AppEngine and would like
premium support/sla. Is this meant for developers like us too?

~~~
blasdel
If you can pay the $1000/m for it: <http://code.google.com/premiumsupport/>

It's currently tied to the per-user program, but there's no innate reason why
it has to be just for internal apps: _"you can get these features by migrating
your app to Google App Engine for Business. We will have a method of migrating
existing applications to App Engine for Business when it launches. (Stay tuned
for App Engine for Business pricing for publicly accessible Internet apps as
well.)"_

